

Penn and Teller help Rob Pike and Dennis Ritchie play a prank on Arno Penzias - babawere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxMKuv0A6z4

======
babawere
RIP﻿ Dennis Ritchie, But this is quite Interesting never knew Rob Pike had a
funny side :)

------
serf
GAFFERS : Brian Kernighan

pretty neat.

